# roof leaking behind gutters



## bigg_red1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey have recently installed a roof put drip edge on followed by ice and water on bottom 3 ft then covered rest of roof with titanium udl and used the owens corning duration shingles with the inch large nailing strip however put my nails below not too low too be surface but comparible to where you would place them with oakridge or cambridge the leaking behind my gutters only happens on front of house I also increased insulation and changed gutters any ideas


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

1st look at your keyboard to the right of the M there are 3 keys ,.? using them will help us understand your question situation better you might need to add an auxiliary piece of flashing under the drip edge and over the back of the gutter or your downspouts might be clogged too small a picture or two might help


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Why is it so often there are single post posters that maybe think this is a chat page and think maybe they will get a quick answer to a question they are spontaneously thinking about without pictures or anything or even a proper question and actually use a question mark after their question why is that I ask you guys please tell me why this is happening so much is it because it is spring or because maybe there are people posing as homeowners and answering their own questions I just don't know


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'msorrycouldyourepeatthat?:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't notice the lack of punctuation until you guys brought it up. Good catch.:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Heck that was an easy one.

From all of the time I’ve spent on this site I think I can safely add “Message Decoder” to my resume.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

MJW said:


> Why is it so often there are single post posters that maybe think this is a chat page and think maybe they will get a quick answer to a question they are spontaneously thinking about without pictures or anything or even a proper question and actually use a question mark after their question why is that I ask you guys please tell me why this is happening so much is it because it is spring or because maybe there are people posing as homeowners and answering their own questions I just don't know


Maybe because the site is called DIY Chatroom. Probably they just haven't figured out that it is not an actual chatroom, just a domain name that was used because all the good ones were taken. 

The liberties people take when they are writing online amazes me sometimes. I try to keep my posts close to the writing level I learned in school. If you don't use it you'll lose it.

Here is situation where some pictures might help the experts get the OP the answers he is looking for. It can be difficult to describe a situation. Progress pictures would have been even more helpful though. Then somebody could spot where there may have been a step missed in the roofing process.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

bigg_red1 said:


> Hey have recently installed a roof put drip edge on followed by ice and water on bottom 3 ft then covered rest of roof with titanium udl and used the owens corning duration shingles with the inch large nailing strip however put my nails below not too low too be surface but comparible to where you would place them with oakridge or cambridge the leaking behind my gutters only happens on front of house I also increased insulation and changed gutters any ideas


I would make sure the gutter fasteners are properly installed.
(driven in straight and flush)

If your fascia board/covering has a wave to it, the gutter back won't be flush to it thus allowing gaps.
(install an additional flashing that goes under the drip edge and over the back of the gutters)

A picture or two from both a ground view and roof view would allow for a more informative reply, just guessing with out pictures.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

This forum is called a diy chat room so home owners can "chat" with professional installers/contractors about problems they are having/experiencing in the hopes of finding a solution to those problems.

Just because a home owner is in to much of an hurry to pop in a few ,.? doe's not mean they aren't worthy of an honest and respectful response from the "professionals" who frequent this "chat" diy forum.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Slyfox said:


> This forum is called a diy chat room so home owners can "chat" with professional installers/contractors about problems they are having/experiencing in the hopes of finding a solution to those problems.
> 
> Just because a home owner is in to much of an hurry to pop in a few ,.? doe's not mean they aren't worthy of an honest and respectful response from the "professionals" who frequent this "chat" diy forum.


I have to disagree slightly. If you want an honest answer, you should show some respect and take the time to at least try to make a decent post. 

To be honest, I try not to answer anyone with just one post.

This problem could have possibly been avoided if they would have asked more questions before the DIY project.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

(MJW: I have to disagree slightly. If you want an honest answer, you should show some respect and take the time to at least try to make a decent post.)

I agree, but, that goes both ways.

(To be honest, I try not to answer anyone with just one post.)

Not posting to newbies is one thing, posting negatively with out any constructive input simply because the person is a newbie is another.

There's several reasons why the poster may have posted in the manner he did and not all of them are disrespectful reasons.

(This problem could have possibly been avoided if they would have asked more questions before the DIY project.)

Agreed


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Water dripping behind gutters is caused by the capillary action of water.
It rolls back on the lower edge of the drip edge, hits the fascia and runs behind the gutter.
Some installers run a bead of silicone but that's only somewhat effective for various reasons.

If I know gutters are going to be installed, I specify a drip edge called "positive rite flow"
It has a profile that looks like an F turned on it's side.
The rear flange rests against the fascia and the front edge sends the water into the heart of the gutter.

www.lambritchie.com/catalog09.shtml

Note that it talks about installing this right over existing drip edge.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Water dripping behind gutters is caused by the capillary action of water.
> It rolls back on the lower edge of the drip edge, hits the fascia and runs behind the gutter.
> Some installers run a bead of silicone but that's only somewhat effective for various reasons.
> 
> ...



It doe's not happen on mine because the backside of the gutters set completely flush too the fascia and the standard drip edge with an 1/2" overhang of the shingles beyond the outer edge of the drip is far enough out from the fascia to allow water weeping back to fall into the gutters as well.

A flat stock flashing slid up under the face of the drip edge and over the top backside of the gutter will do the same job as the positive right flow.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

..............and look nasty...........:laughing:

seriously....how would you fasten this scrap of metal that's stuck up under the dripedge and hanging into the gutter?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> ..............and look nasty...........:laughing:
> 
> seriously....how would you fasten this scrap of metal that's stuck up under the dripedge and hanging into the gutter?



What scrap?
It's a formed piece of flashing "gutter apron extension" and much more diy friendly because it can be formed on site.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

...sorry...

how do you *attach* the formed piece of flashing "gutter apron extension"..?

I'm not trying to be a d!ck here, but I really would like to see this flashing detail.
If it can be done in a professional manner, I'm all for it.

Does it match the color of the gutters?
...and again...how is it attached?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> ...sorry...
> 
> how do you *attach* the formed piece of flashing "gutter apron extension"..?
> 
> ...


You can attach it with finish nails (same used to fasten aluminum fascia covering) or zip screws.
The flashing itself and the fasteners both matching the color of the trim work (gutters/fascia coverings).

I didn't take your response as you being a d!ck, were both going to the same place, just using different paths to get there.

I don't have any pics of this detail, have only needed to use it a few times.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*Does it match the color of the gutters?
...and again...how is it attached?*

We mostly do copper gutters, but frequently use the detail Sly is talking about. We usually pop rivet it to the back of the gutter. We sometimes rivet it to the drip edge if the drip edge is copper. 

With aluminum, we match either the drip edge or the gutter. As far as looking nasty, it's usually not very visible unless you've got your head stuck in the gutter.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone else do this I attach a 1x2 nailer at the edge of the decking then install the drip edge. It's always at least 3/4 of an inch into the gutter


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

*Ugly Fix*



Slyfox said:


> A flat stock flashing slid up under the face of the drip edge and over the top backside of the gutter will do the same job as the positive right flow.


I wish I had read your comment last fall. My tenant complained about lots of water dripping between gutter & fascia. Tried caulk but it only lasted until the first hard freeze. I put aluminum Z flashing under drip edge and over gutter lip to stop the drips, using metal screws to attach to to gutter lip. It worked but looked really nasty. inch: Either gutters hung too low or drip edge was too short for the situation. Thanks for the tip.


----------

